# Lenovo N200 FN-Keys: HowTo? [SOLVED]

## danvari

hello!

i have got a lenovo 3000 n200 and my fn-keys does not work on my gentoo....when i boot my gentoo 2008 beta cd they will work and i can adjust the lcd brightness. then i compiled a 'genkernel all' which is the same (?) as the one on the cd, but it will not work either...not in X and not in console...

how can i activate my fn-keys now?   :Crying or Very sad: 

SOLUTION:

i had to activate acpi-video in the kernel. but that is since 2.6.21 (?) only possible if the following options are activated in the kernel:

```

 <*> Lowlevel video output switch controls             

 [*] Backlight & LCD device support  --->             

```

Last edited by danvari on Sun May 04, 2008 6:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cyblord

hey ya go:

http://thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_get_special_keys_to_work

----------

## danvari

are you sure? a lenovo n200 is not a thinkpad :-\?!

----------

## cyblord

I guess that's the closest thing you'll find. At least they're in the same IBM/Lenovo family.

----------

## danvari

hmm, i think i need help ^^....

i compiled in ibm-acpi and yes in the config help there is written:

 *Quote:*   

>  This is a driver for the IBM and Lenovo ThinkPad laptops. It adds                                                    │  
> 
>   │ support for Fn-Fx key combinations, Bluetooth control, video                                                         │  
> 
>   │ output switching, ThinkLight control, UltraBay eject and more.                                                       │  
> ...

 

so it has to work with my lenovo n200.....but it does not  :Sad: ...neither in X nor in console i can adjust my brightness of the lcd (do i need any more modules/options??)

----------

## Monkeh

It's specific to ThinkPads. It does not work for the 3000 series.

----------

## danvari

and how can i now activate the "FN"-keys?....they are supported by the gentoo live cd so they have to work with my gentoo-system...

----------

## Monkeh

 *danvari wrote:*   

> and how can i now activate the "FN"-keys?....they are supported by the gentoo live cd so they have to work with my gentoo-system...

 

If I had a 3000 series to fiddle with, I'd tell you, but I don't. However, ThinkPad solutions are a waste of time, as they don't have much in commom.

----------

## danvari

do i need acpi-video? i remember it was there in the kernel config, but it is not there anymore :-\.

----------

## danvari

ok i have found out that i need acpi-video...but kernel 2.6.24 does not support it anymore!! why? i emerged gentoo-sources 2.6.19 and there i can select acpi-video and adjust lcd brightness via /proc/acpi/video/..../brightness. 

is this a bug?? strange. 2.6.24-gentoo livedvd does support it ?!?!

----------

